# Irish blessing



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

A thought for St. Patty's day comin' up --------


May those that love us, 
love us.

As for those that don't love us.........
May God turn their hearts.

And if He can't turn their hearts, 
may He turn their ankles, 

So we'll know them by their limp.


thank you. good night.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

how about:
may you be in heaven a half hour before the devil knows your dead.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

There are only two things to worry about:

Either you are well or you are sick.
If you are well, then there is nothing to worry about.

But if you are sick, there are two things to worry about:
Either you will get well or you will die.
If you get well, then there is nothing to worry about.

But if you die, there are two things to worry about:
Either you will go to heaven or you will go to ****.
If you go to heaven, then you have nothing to worry about.

But if you go to ****, you'll be so **** busy shaking hands
with all your friends, then you won't have time to worry!:bounce:


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

An Irish Blessing

May the road rise up to meet you
May the wind be always at your back
May the sun shine warm upon your face
And rains fall softly upon your fields
And until we meet again
May the good Lord hold you in the
Hollow of his hand


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

another for today:
May there always be work for your hands to do; May your purse always hold a coin or two; May the sun always shine on your window pane; May a rainbow be certain to follow each rain; May the hand of a friend always be near you; May God fill your heart with gladness to cheer you.


----------

